# This is so unfair!!!!



## blaqpearl (Nov 16, 2006)

I lost my little girl due to IC back in Dec. It was my first pregnancy and of course we were excited. So I know most of you can imagine the pain. The hospital care was great and so was my MW thru the whole ordeal. They dressed up my little girl and presented her to me and they told me they took pictures of her. They said that whenever I was ready to pick them up they would be here because they never throw pictures away. Well about a month ago I told my hubby to go pick up the pics. When I asked him about it he said that they didnt have them ready yet. I thought that was odd, but I didnt really say anything about it. I just kept saying to myself, I need to pick up those pictures to add to my memory box.

I called the hospital and they told me to call this other office. I left a message and no one has returned my call. So two more weeks pass and I tell DH we need to get my pictures. He breaks down and tells me that the hospital lost the pictures and he dreaded to tell me. He said that the hospital changed companies and somehow ours got lost. I cant believe it. I have to wait until I die to see my baby girl again. I am so angry. I dont fault hubby for not telling me what really happened. He was going out of town and didnt want to leave me with such news and then be alone. But I really want to ring someone's neck. He said that the nurse who told him started crying after she told him what happened to the pictures.

After getting such great service from them I feel cheated. I feel like it was already unfair that I lost my little girl and now I dont have her picture. If I would have known that I was going to lose my baby that day I would have brought my own damn camera but of course I didnt. This is so unfair on so many levels. I think I cried harder last night than I did when I went thru the delivery.

Thank you for letting me vent.


----------



## forthebest (Jun 19, 2006)

BlaqPearl I am so very sorry for your loss. This is dreadful, and to lose your photos of your precious child must be really hard on top of everything else, is there no way the photos can be located? I can't imagine how you are feeling and can only send you love and hugs. And more love and hugs.


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## lolalapcat (Sep 7, 2006)

What a horrible thing....I don't even know who you should be mad at. Some things are so important, they should have been taken care of better.

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Frankiesmom (Nov 26, 2006)

I am so, so sorry about your photos. I would feel exactly the same way of they had lost my photos. I am so sorry you have to go through this after losing your little girl


----------



## widdlelou (Feb 28, 2006)

Oh I'm so so sorry. That is jsut cruel. I'm sure its opening lots of old and new wounds and I hope you can heal again.


----------



## WaturMama (Oct 6, 2006)

I am so sorry and sad. So sad for a horrible additional loss for you and that people could be careless with something so precious.


----------



## SamuraiMom (Nov 7, 2006)

How absolutely terrible for you. Have you tried to contact the new company, maybe they can help you somehow. I am so sorry for your loss, it is as if you have lost her twice. I'm sorry, lots of hugs and love for you and your dh, I hope that the pics turn up somehow.


----------



## lawgrrl (Nov 8, 2004)

I couldn't read your post and not reply. I am so, so sorry for your loss. You are held in my thoughts and I wish you peace.

It just breaks my heart to think of the lost pictures and just wanted to add that it is almost a certainty that the photos were digital and it is very likely that they are still on a computer somewhere! Could you, or your dh, or possibly a friend, take up the task of calling the original company that took the photos and pushing the issue until all possible sources for the photos are checked and double-checked? I would expect that under the circumstances someone would be willing to exhaust all possibilities of finding these precious photos for you.


----------



## Naughty Dingo (May 23, 2004)

Oh Mama







that is awful.

I am sending energy and intention out to the universe that your pictures are out there, that they will be found, and that they will find their way back to you. Don't lose hope Mama.

ND


----------



## blaqpearl (Nov 16, 2006)

Oh thank you so much for the support. I truly and deeply appreciate all the hugs and love.

I called my Midwife out of desperation and she gave me the number to someone at the hospital that might be able to help. I called and her message stated that she would be out of town until friday. So I left a message. I just hope she checks her machine. I will be following up on Monday for sure. I pray that what that nurse said was not the final word.

I truly bonded with my nurse that terrible night. She was my angel. I really should track her down and see if she can help. That will be my last resort if the lady I called cant locate them. I have a shimmer of hope...but I wont hold my breathe.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 20, 2004)

I really hope you get those pictures. I would hate not to have any. And I don't necessarily know that I could have your restraint of not ringing anyones neck yet.


----------



## homewithtwinsmama (Jan 5, 2005)

This is heartbreaking and I send big hugs, but wanted to tell you that the NICU took only one picture of my lost baby and my surviving twin together. That pic was so important to me. And then they "lost" it. And I grieved and grieved for that picture because I needed that record of my twinless twin's sister. For her to see that she is a twin. And then five weeks later the hospital chaplain found it in her bible. No one knows how it got there. I will pray that you can beat up enough people at the hospital and old and new company and that you get your pictures back too.

Lorrie


----------



## purposefulmother (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so sorry mama! Will be keeping fingers crossed that the lady will be able to help, or if not, the nurse. Grrr!


----------



## avivaelona (Jun 24, 2005)

I am hoping beyond hope that you find those precious pictures. However, if you do not find them, do you have any sonogram pictures? Some artists can do very lovely drawings made from sonogram pictures. Or if you describe her perhaps an artist can make a drawing of her for you. I know its not the same, but I also know how important having something to remember her with is.


----------



## Chug-a-Pug (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm praying they find your picture soon! Were you able to get in touch with the lady/nurse?


----------

